# World Development Report 2011



## mike_cos (Apr 15, 2011)

My Intel community mates.... I have to read this bullshit pot.(ooops I'm sorry one of council members is Ms. M. Albright)... I wanna share it with you.... no amazing news.. but taking a fisrt look at certain data seem to be interesting...  enjoy...


----------

